# traveling to Inuvik, Northwest Territories from South Dakota



## aspeedelen (Aug 4, 2007)

I will be traveing by SUV from South Dakota to Inuvik, NWT in Mid Sept.  A few questions to anyone who can help.  How man days travel if I drive straight there for 15 hrs a day from Winnepeg?  How much daylight is there in Mid Sept.  Are the Fall colors out then?  What type of temps will I encounter?  How is the Dempster road this year?  How is the Canol road in Yukon and the Nagahami road in the Yukon this year?  When I travel the Dempster should I have two spare tires?  Any info would be great.  Thanks, 

Anthony


----------



## aspeedelen (Aug 6, 2007)

RE: traveling to Inuvik, Northwest Territories from South Dakota

Anyone out there know anything about driving the far North? Gasoline prices, best time to see Autumn leaves, the Aurora Borealis, but mainly GASOLINE PRICES.  Thanks, 

Anthony


----------



## hertig (Aug 6, 2007)

Re: traveling to Inuvik, Northwest Territories from South Dakota

Well, Good Sam travel planner has never heard of Winnepeg, SD, or Inuvik, NWT.  They give the following driving time from other places in those 'states' (close alphabetically to the names you gave, but I have no idea how close geographically): 

Route Summary 
Origination: Wind Cave National Park, SD
Destination: Great Bear Lake, NWT
This Route Distance: 1948     This Route Driving Time: 36:42

So I'd say at least 3 days.  Average price for gas is claimed to be 2.92   Seems to be a few cents over 3.00 in the US, dropping to around 2.70 in the first part of Canada, with NWT being 3.33.

Of course, what it will be in September is anyone's guess.


----------



## bobmunden (Aug 6, 2007)

Re: traveling to Inuvik, Northwest Territories from South Dakota

I did that exact route as part of a much longer motorcycle ride last year.  From Winnipeg using the Yellowhead Highway it is possible toreach Dawson City in 3 days of fairley hard driving (not stopping for meals).  From Dawson City the Dempster can be done in one 10 hr day of the weather is good - it will be a "loooonnnnnggggg" day.  If the weather packs up you will be reduced to camping out on the tundra. In which case youbetter be  prepared!!! or If you can you can stay at Eagle Plains Lodge which is about half way and is the only place you can get food, lodging, gas etc. south of the Mackenzie River at Ft. McPherson.  Email me direct at bobmunden@aol.com for more infoif you need it.  I am returning up there by auto this August - leaving Edmonton on Aug. 20 to go direct to Inuvick.  During last year's trip I sent emails from the road and they can be viewed at http://bobmunden.blogspot.com/2006/08/4-corners-of-canada-motorcycle-ride.html
There are about 1000 photos as well - a lot of them showing Dempster road conditions in - shall we say "trying conditions".  I ended up spending 18 hours in a tent about 60 miles south of the Arctic circle waiting for the road to become passable.  It was even closed to tractor trailers and SUVs!  
Photos at: Photos can be viewed at: http://good-times.webshots.com/album/551181459rqpFJa
However - that being said - DO NOT MISS THIS TRIP under any circumstances.  It will be a truly lifetime memory.

Bob Munden
Windsor, Ontario
bobmunden@aol.com


----------



## bobmunden (Aug 6, 2007)

Re: traveling to Inuvik, Northwest Territories from South Dakota

I did that exact route as part of a much longer motorcycle ride last year.  From Winnipeg using the Yellowhead Highway it is possible toreach Dawson City in 3 days of fairley hard driving (not stopping for meals).  From Dawson City the Dempster can be done in one 10 hr day of the weather is good - it will be a "loooonnnnnggggg" day.  If the weather packs up you will be reduced to camping out on the tundra. In which case youbetter be  prepared!!! or If you can you can stay at Eagle Plains Lodge which is about half way and is the only place you can get food, lodging, gas etc. south of the Mackenzie River at Ft. McPherson.  Email me direct at bobmunden@aol.com for more infoif you need it.  I am returning up there by auto this August - leaving Edmonton on Aug. 20 to go direct to Inuvick.  During last year's trip I sent emails from the road and they can be viewed at http://bobmunden.blogspot.com/2006/08/4-corners-of-canada-motorcycle-ride.html
There are about 1000 photos as well - a lot of them showing Dempster road conditions in - shall we say "trying conditions".  I ended up spending 18 hours in a tent about 60 miles south of the Arctic circle waiting for the road to become passable.  It was even closed to tractor trailers and SUVs!  
Photos at: Photos can be viewed at: http://good-times.webshots.com/album/551181459rqpFJa
However - that being said - DO NOT MISS THIS TRIP under any circumstances.  It will be a truly lifetime memory.

Bob Munden
Windsor, Ontario
bobmunden@aol.com


----------



## bobmunden (Aug 6, 2007)

Re: traveling to Inuvik, Northwest Territories from South Dakota

I did that exact route as part of a much longer motorcycle ride last year.  From Winnipeg using the Yellowhead Highway it is possible toreach Dawson City in 3 days of fairley hard driving (not stopping for meals).  From Dawson City the Dempster can be done in one 10 hr day of the weather is good - it will be a "loooonnnnnggggg" day.  If the weather packs up you will be reduced to camping out on the tundra. In which case youbetter be  prepared!!! or If you can you can stay at Eagle Plains Lodge which is about half way and is the only place you can get food, lodging, gas etc. south of the Mackenzie River at Ft. McPherson.  Email me direct at bobmunden@aol.com for more infoif you need it.  I am returning up there by auto this August - leaving Edmonton on Aug. 20 to go direct to Inuvick.  During last year's trip I sent emails from the road and they can be viewed at http://bobmunden.blogspot.com/2006/08/4-corners-of-canada-motorcycle-ride.html
There are about 1000 photos as well - a lot of them showing Dempster road conditions in - shall we say "trying conditions".  I ended up spending 18 hours in a tent about 60 miles south of the Arctic circle waiting for the road to become passable.  It was even closed to tractor trailers and SUVs!  
Photos at: Photos can be viewed at: http://good-times.webshots.com/album/551181459rqpFJa
However - that being said - DO NOT MISS THIS TRIP under any circumstances.  It will be a truly lifetime memory.

Bob Munden
Windsor, Ontario
bobmunden@aol.com


----------



## bobmunden (Aug 6, 2007)

Re: traveling to Inuvik, Northwest Territories from South Dakota

I did that exact route as part of a much longer motorcycle ride last year.  From Winnipeg using the Yellowhead Highway it is possible toreach Dawson City in 3 days of fairley hard driving (not stopping for meals).  From Dawson City the Dempster can be done in one 10 hr day of the weather is good - it will be a "loooonnnnnggggg" day.  If the weather packs up you will be reduced to camping out on the tundra. In which case youbetter be  prepared!!! or If you can you can stay at Eagle Plains Lodge which is about half way and is the only place you can get food, lodging, gas etc. south of the Mackenzie River at Ft. McPherson.  Email me direct at bobmunden@aol.com for more infoif you need it.  I am returning up there by auto this August - leaving Edmonton on Aug. 20 to go direct to Inuvick.  During last year's trip I sent emails from the road and they can be viewed at http://bobmunden.blogspot.com/2006/08/4-corners-of-canada-motorcycle-ride.html
There are about 1000 photos as well - a lot of them showing Dempster road conditions in - shall we say "trying conditions".  I ended up spending 18 hours in a tent about 60 miles south of the Arctic circle waiting for the road to become passable.  It was even closed to tractor trailers and SUVs!  
Photos at: Photos can be viewed at: http://good-times.webshots.com/album/551181459rqpFJa
However - that being said - DO NOT MISS THIS TRIP under any circumstances.  It will be a truly lifetime memory.

Bob Munden
Windsor, Ontario
bobmunden@aol.com


----------



## bobmunden (Aug 6, 2007)

Re: traveling to Inuvik, Northwest Territories from South Dakota

I did that exact route as part of a much longer motorcycle ride last year.  From Winnipeg using the Yellowhead Highway it is possible toreach Dawson City in 3 days of fairley hard driving (not stopping for meals).  From Dawson City the Dempster can be done in one 10 hr day of the weather is good - it will be a "loooonnnnnggggg" day.  If the weather packs up you will be reduced to camping out on the tundra. In which case youbetter be  prepared!!! or If you can you can stay at Eagle Plains Lodge which is about half way and is the only place you can get food, lodging, gas etc. south of the Mackenzie River at Ft. McPherson.  Email me direct at bobmunden@aol.com for more infoif you need it.  I am returning up there by auto this August - leaving Edmonton on Aug. 20 to go direct to Inuvick.  During last year's trip I sent emails from the road and they can be viewed at http://bobmunden.blogspot.com/2006/08/4-corners-of-canada-motorcycle-ride.html
There are about 1000 photos as well - a lot of them showing Dempster road conditions in - shall we say "trying conditions".  I ended up spending 18 hours in a tent about 60 miles south of the Arctic circle waiting for the road to become passable.  It was even closed to tractor trailers and SUVs!  
Photos at: Photos can be viewed at: http://good-times.webshots.com/album/551181459rqpFJa
However - that being said - DO NOT MISS THIS TRIP under any circumstances.  It will be a truly lifetime memory.

Bob Munden
Windsor, Ontario
bobmunden@aol.com


----------



## bobmunden (Aug 6, 2007)

Re: traveling to Inuvik, Northwest Territories from South Dakota

I did that exact route as part of a much longer motorcycle ride last year.  From Winnipeg using the Yellowhead Highway it is possible toreach Dawson City in 3 days of fairley hard driving (not stopping for meals).  From Dawson City the Dempster can be done in one 10 hr day of the weather is good - it will be a "loooonnnnnggggg" day.  If the weather packs up you will be reduced to camping out on the tundra. In which case youbetter be  prepared!!! or If you can you can stay at Eagle Plains Lodge which is about half way and is the only place you can get food, lodging, gas etc. south of the Mackenzie River at Ft. McPherson.  Email me direct at bobmunden@aol.com for more infoif you need it.  I am returning up there by auto this August - leaving Edmonton on Aug. 20 to go direct to Inuvick.  During last year's trip I sent emails from the road and they can be viewed at http://bobmunden.blogspot.com/2006/08/4-corners-of-canada-motorcycle-ride.html
There are about 1000 photos as well - a lot of them showing Dempster road conditions in - shall we say "trying conditions".  I ended up spending 18 hours in a tent about 60 miles south of the Arctic circle waiting for the road to become passable.  It was even closed to tractor trailers and SUVs!  
Photos at: Photos can be viewed at: http://good-times.webshots.com/album/551181459rqpFJa
However - that being said - DO NOT MISS THIS TRIP under any circumstances.  It will be a truly lifetime memory.

Bob Munden
Windsor, Ontario
bobmunden@aol.com


----------



## bobmunden (Aug 6, 2007)

Re: traveling to Inuvik, Northwest Territories from South Dakota

I did that exact route as part of a much longer motorcycle ride last year.  From Winnipeg using the Yellowhead Highway it is possible toreach Dawson City in 3 long days of fairly hard driving (not stopping for meals).  You really should spend at leas two extra days however as there is a lot to see along the route.  Not to mention side trips like the Top of the World Highway west from Dawson City etc. From Dawson City the Dempster can be done in one 10 hr day if the weather is good - it will be a "loooonnnnnggggg" day.  If the weather packs up you will be reduced to camping out on the tundra. In which case you better be  prepared!!! or if you can you can,  stay at Eagle Plains Lodge which is about half way and is the only place you can get food, lodging, gas etc. south of the Mackenzie River at Ft. McPherson.  Email me direct at bobmunden@aol.com for more info if you need it.  I am returning up there by auto this month- leaving Edmonton on Aug. 20 to go direct to Inuvick.  During last year's trip I sent emails from the road and they can be viewed at http://bobmunden.blogspot.com/2006/08/4-corners-of-canada-motorcycle-ride.html
There are about 500 photos as well - a lot of them showing Dempster road conditions in - shall we say "trying conditions".  I ended up spending 18 hours in a tent about 60 miles south of the Arctic circle waiting for the road to become passable.  It was even closed to tractor trailers and SUVs!  
Photos at: Photos can be viewed at: http://good-times.webshots.com/album/551181459rqpFJa
However - that being said - DO NOT MISS THIS TRIP under any circumstances.  It will be a truly lifetime memory.
      If I can be of any help in any way please let me know.  There is some equipment you really SHOULD have.  This is not wilderness as we know it down south, or even in the "north" - this is the real thing!
Bob Munden
Windsor, Ontario
bobmunden@aol.com


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 6, 2007)

Re: traveling to Inuvik, Northwest Territories from South Dakota



Hey, Bob, I heard you the THIRD time!  :laugh: "reduced to camping out on the tundra" You guys can HAVE it! This sounds beautiful, but I don't think I can do that kind of trip. 

What do ya'll do for a livin' that lets you call this relaxin'? Are you Ice Road Truckers or something?


----------



## aspeedelen (Aug 6, 2007)

RE: traveling to Inuvik, Northwest Territories from South Dakota

Carpet Cleaning, I tell you that is the way to go here in the Midwest.  Being a owner of a small company has its perks.


----------



## bobmunden (Aug 8, 2007)

Re: traveling to Inuvik, Northwest Territories from South Dakota

Sorry about the multiple posts.  I was trying to register as a member so I could reply and it looks like the system accepted it either (all) way(s).  In answer to TexasClodhopper - no I own a small manufacturing business.  I do however like long distance motorcycle riding in... shall we say constrained times.  My longest (short term) certified ride was 1500miles in under 24 hours. The ride up the Dempster ws part of a 15 day ride of over 20,000 km to touch the four cardinal points of canada accessable by road. South - Pointe Pelee, Ontario, East - Cape Spear, Newfoundland, West - the Alaska border at "Boundary" about 60 miles west of Dawson, Yukon and North - Inuvik, Northwest Territory. All of these rides are certified by the motorcycle long distance riding association - the "Iron Butt Association".  See www.ironbutt.com The 4 corners ride entailed over 100 pages of verifiable, documentary proof.
Bob Munden
Windsor, Ontario


----------

